# Roof wrap



## Jon D (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi All,
Has anyone used 'Clyde Wraps' of Glasgow?
I've ordered a new BMW 5 series in white and quite fancy having the roof in plain gloss black.
I'd also appreciate any other comments about vinyl wrapping.
Many thanks,
Jon D.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I've not used them but heard this place was good - http://www.totally-dynamic.co.uk/go/franchisees/central-scotland-totally-dynamic-franchisee.html

http://www.totally-dynamic.co.uk/go/what-is-a-vehicle-wrap.html

Was going to use them for my car but decide against it as I have a sunroof and didn't like how it looked on another car with the sunroof.


----------



## carwarpz (Aug 29, 2010)

Both good companies! 
We are in Edinburgh and can help you out!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

carwarpz said:


> Both good companies!
> We are in Edinburgh and can help you out!


Don't suppose you do stone chip stuff too do you?


----------



## carwarpz (Aug 29, 2010)

Ive got a 3 series bmw heavily modified coming in next week or so for some stone chip protection! I personaly havent done it before! BUT its from the same manufacturer as the vinyl i use and ive been told its very similar!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

What kind of price would I be looking at for a roof wrap in gloss black? The car has a sunroof.


----------



## carwarpz (Aug 29, 2010)

All depends on what car! But you are anything between £90-140

A sun roof envolves the same amount of vinyl, but more cutting! But we keep the price the same.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clyde Wraps want £200 to wrap my car 

Totally Dynamic £250

Both using the Same 3M Di-noc carbon vinyl. 

I just about fainted!! 

To be fair its not hugely hard to do it.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

a roof doesn't seem difficult at all. I bought some of the Di-Noc carbon from eBay and wrapped a number of interior components with apertures and complex angles. I can only assume that a roof will be fairly straightforward.

I'd have expected that the material costs would be nearing 100GBP for an average roof.


----------



## StuBee (Jul 9, 2010)

+1 for Totally Dynamic, got my window trim and boot trim wrapped by them. They did a spot on job and it was relatively cheap for what i think might be a bit of a fiddly job.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

The 3M carbon looks rubbish, It's a matt effect which just looks fake! Don't bother wasting your cash.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ali said:


> The 3M carbon looks rubbish, It's a matt effect which just looks fake! Don't bother wasting your cash.


Unless a matt finish is what your looking for............


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

i use to be a sing writer and the best vinyl you can use for carbon effect is oracle premium cast and its cost £50 100cm x 155cm, and that's without the fitting cost but it looks the dogs Ballo*ks. I done my roof my spoiler and mirrors with it.


----------

